# Riss im Carbonrahmen in Höhe der Sattelklemmung CUBE GTC Reaction Pro



## Pathuhn (8. Januar 2013)

Hallo,

ich hab mir heute ein gebrauchtes CUBE GTC Reaction Pro Bj. 2011 von Privat gekauft.

Sah auf den ersten Blick sehr gut aus und wurde auch wening gefahren.

Nun musste ich aber leider feststellen, dass der Carbonrahmen in Höhe der Sattelklemmung einen Riss hat. (siehe Bilder) Leider erst, als ich es schon gekauft hatte.

Ich konnte nach einer kleinen Proberunde kein Knacken oder Ähnliches feststellen auch hat sich der Riss nicht verändert.

Was meint Ihr?! So lassen, reparieren (wie?) oder kaputt?

Danke schonmal für eure Tipps.


----------



## Nuke2 (8. Januar 2013)

Hallo,
ist der Rahmen wirklich durch oder ist nur die Farbe gerissen?

gruß  Björn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pathuhn (8. Januar 2013)

Nein leider ist der Riss durch ca. 1,5cm lang bis zum Ende des schwarz lackiertem.


----------



## bubudiekatz (8. Januar 2013)

Wie lange besitzt du das Rad?

Vielleicht den Verkäufer kontaktieren mit der Bitte, dass er das Rad beim Händler reklamiert.


----------



## MirkoR (8. Januar 2013)

Um die Ohren hauen! Informier den Verkäufer umgehend...


----------



## Pathuhn (8. Januar 2013)

Informiert habe ich ihn schon, mal schauen...


----------



## Nuke2 (8. Januar 2013)

Wenn nichts geht guck mal hier vorbei

http://www.carbon-klinik.de/carbon-klinik/Carbon-Klinik.html

mfg Björn


----------



## Vincy (9. Januar 2013)

In der aktuellen Bike ist ein Thema zu Carbon-Reparaturen, mit Adressenangaben. Da kannst dich erkundigen was es kostet. 
http://www.bike-magazin.de/service/schrauber_tipps/carbon-report-aus-bike-22013/a13975.html


----------



## zett78 (9. Januar 2013)

Sieht für mich nur wie ein Riss im Lack aus, er geht ja offensichtlich nicht am oberen Ende im Carbon weiter.
Durch die Klemmung wird ja genau dieser Teil zusammengepresst, sodass die Sattelstütze hält.


----------



## Vincy (9. Januar 2013)

An der Stelle den Lack abschleifen, erst dann hat man Gewissheit. Carbon kann dennoch unsichtbare Schäden haben!


----------



## LastActionHero (9. Januar 2013)

Bloss nicht, mach nix dran...

Das ist leider eine typische Bruchstelle der Reaction Rahmen, wenn du dich im Reaction GTC Thread umsiehst gibts viele die das haben. Cube ersetzt die Rahmen anstandlos im Sinne der Gewährleistung!

Ich würds dem Verkäufer zurückbringen. Er solls regeln... Mit original Rechnung kein Problem! Wenn ers nicht macht oder gar keine Rechnung hat, naja...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pathuhn (9. Januar 2013)

Das gibt mir wieder Hoffnung. Die Rechnung habe ich und der Händler hat sich auch schon mit Cube in Verbindung gesetzt. Ich warte gespannt auf die Antwort von Cube...


----------



## LastActionHero (9. Januar 2013)

Ich drück dir die Daumen! Wird schon werden!
Du wirst wahrscheinlich einen neuen Rahmen bekommen, der kann farblich allerdings abweichen (2012er oder 2013er Lackierung)!

Entscheidend für diese Risse ist wohl die Klemmung selbst und die Länge der Sattelstütze! Die muss mind. (!!) 10 cm versenkt sein, da sonst die Druckspitze am Übergang Rahmen->Sattelstütze zu hoch wird.


----------



## Vincy (9. Januar 2013)

Mit Rechnung und Absprache des Händlers kannst du es über die Garantie/Gewährleistung regeln.
Die Risse können auch von der Sattelklemme kommen, wenn die ohne Sattelstütze zu geklemmt wird. Ebenso beim Transport, wenn da Druckbelastung drauf kommt.


----------



## S.D. (19. Januar 2013)

Vincy schrieb:


> An der Stelle den Lack abschleifen, erst dann hat man Gewissheit. Carbon kann dennoch unsichtbare Schäden haben!




Warum sollte man den Lack abschleifen um Gewissheit zu haben, daß der Riss im Carbon ist, wenn man den Riss schon von innen sehen kann?
Merkwürdige Auffassung.
Außerdem sollte man von einem Rahmen, der evtl. auf Garantie umgetasucht wird ganz einfach die Finger lassen.

Gruß


----------



## Pathuhn (20. Januar 2013)

Hallo,

hat geklappt. CUBE hat mir einen neunen Rahmen kostenlos zugeschickt. Gestern umbauen lassen und heut schon ne schöne Runde im Schnee gedreht. 

Danke noch mal für eure Tipps.

Gruß
Pat


----------



## LastActionHero (22. Januar 2013)

Daumen hoch!

Viel spaß mit dem neuen Rahmen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## achimrotwild (27. Januar 2013)

Noch eine kleine Anmerkung!!!
Die Sattelklemmung ist sehr bescheiden. Ich fahre CC Race mit GTC SLT Modell 2012.
Die Stütze ruscht immer rein. Als Abhilfe habe ich eine Schelle an die Sattelstütze geklemmt, die nicht hochrutscht. Dann muss man die Sattelklemmung am Carbon nicht so festknallen. Carbonfett und Händler konnten auch nicht helfen.

grüsse


----------

